# Ausschneiden von Gegenständen



## Igges (16. Juli 2002)

Hi,

wie kann ich z.B. den Typ hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ausschneiden? Also das ich nur den Typ hab und sonst nix, pixel für pixel markieren und dann ausschneiden ist doof, gehts auch anders?


----------



## Christoph (17. Juli 2002)

1. Möglichkeit (Zauberstab) - geht aber bei dem Pic ned.
2.) Lasso  
3 und beste möglichkeit is wohl das Pfadwerkzeug .

Ich sag dir da nerven sie dich in Designstudio 100Stunden


----------



## .kardigan (17. Juli 2002)

Denke mal Polygon Lasso is die einfachste Möglichkeit, dürfte auch nicht solange dauern (naja, kommt auf die Auflösung des Bildes an *g*).


----------



## MistR-X (17. Juli 2002)

ansonsten einfach mit dem guten alten radiergummi,
ohne scheiss ich hab das mal mit nem screenshot aus cs probiert, funzt super;
am besten erst mit polygon lasso grob ausschneiden, dann mim radiergummi auf nem hohen zoom und nicht zu viel druck einfach wegradieren, dann aufpassen das der rest auch weis ist und dann STRG+A und einma nach rechts und wieder nach links damit du die ganze auswahl hast (is n00big aber so mach ich das immer ^^ ) dann vielleicht noch auswahl um 1-3 pixel verkleinern anschliessend umkehren und gauschen weichzeichner mit möglichst hohen werten anwenden damit die kanten nicht so pixelig sind.
naja hoffe dieser roman hat dir geholfen

mfg X


----------



## mirscho (17. Juli 2002)

halli hallo!

tja...probiers mal mit dem maskierungswerkzeug, geht am einfachsten und schnellsten ( meine Meinung )

Ich persönlich nehm bei sowas "komplexen" Knockout. Extra zum Maskieren von Bildern gedacht.

Guckmal hier:http://www.dtp.ch/produkte/corel/knockout.html
Leider keine Demo..aber ein paar Beispiele...musst noch auf"offizieller Produktebeschrieb" und dann auf "goto website" klicken.


bis denn...


----------



## fungo (17. Juli 2002)

STRG + ALT + X , das Extrahierenwerkzeug funzt wunderbar!


----------



## mirscho (17. Juli 2002)

tja..ich würde sagen:

Fungo trifft wieder den Kopf auf den Nagel!

ist natürlich auch ne möglichkeit,die sehr effektiv ist...

hier kann echt niemand dumm sterben *hö*

bis denn...


----------



## fungo (17. Juli 2002)

gern geschehen


----------



## Igges (17. Juli 2002)

Hi, erstmal danke für die antworten. Aber ich check nicht was ich mit STRG + ALT + X machen kann, da kann man doch auch nur im bild rummalen *saudummstell*


----------



## Igges (17. Juli 2002)

Achja und wo bitteschön find ich das maskierungswerkzeug? Ich weiß das das für euch profis alle s dumme fragen sind...


----------



## fungo (17. Juli 2002)

also du hast ja dort den stift, der ne grüne linie macht.
Mit ihm machst du die Kontur um das herum, was ausgeschnitten werden soll.
Danach nimmst du dort den Fülleimer und füllst die Innenfläche aus.

Dann klickst du auf extrahieren und es ist nur noch schön die gefüllte Fläche übrig.


----------



## mirscho (18. Juli 2002)

*ha*

tja das maskierungswerkzeug...guckmal das bild wahnsinn!

achja...das Handbuch hilft auch manchmal...aba nur manchmal *HÖ*

bis denn...

PS für die Optionen für das Maskierungaswerkzeug, bitte doppelt druffff klicken! zum Maskieren kannst du den Pinsel, Airbrush oder sonst was nehmen, kannst wenn du willst auch auf dem maskierten Bereich ein Filter anwenden ( z.b. um die tollen "Technodots" hinzubekommen, was viele mit Alphakanälen machen, einfach den Filter Farbraster auf den maskierten ( also den rot ausgemahlten ) Bereich anwenden)...das wird teuer...ein tipp all inclusive


----------



## AvS (18. Juli 2002)

aber das extrahierungswerkzeug ist nicht so toll. denn bei mir kam das auf weissem hintergrund so "transparent" rüber !

oder hatte ich falsche einstellungen = ) ?


----------



## mirscho (19. Juli 2002)

*transparent*

irch nircht verstäähehen.. ;-)

Nee... aber transparent? Nee, da hast du nix falsch gemacht ( oder bin ich falsch?), das kann gut möglich sein...kommt drauf an wie gut du das hinbekommst, und wie das Bild allgemeinen aussieht. ( farbmäßig )

Wenn du natürlich ein weißen Hintergrund ausmaskierst ist klar, das es transparent wird! Aber darum gings ja net!
so...mein Mund is schon ganz fusselig..äh tschuldigung..die Tasten durchgedrückt!

bis denn...


----------

